# UPLULA™ Magazine Loader Review



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

For those who curse and scream while stuffing rounds into their hi-cap pistol magazines, I have the solution for you.

It's called the UPLULA™ magazine loader, (UP stands for universal pistol) made by Butler Creek Industries. This thing is _slick,_ and it's super easy to use. Loading my 13 round BHP mags to full capacity is fast and effortless. It works like a charm on single stack 1911 mags, too.

It's sold by Brownells, if you can't find it at your local emporium.

Click here for a video demonstration.


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

This thing is great, once you get the rythm down, you can load a lot of mags really realy fast and painlessly. By far the best loader I have ever tried.


----------



## Thunder 9 (Nov 4, 2007)

Amen! UPLULA is a superb invention. Mine came from GRTactical.com and they shipped fast. Anyone with weak fingers or arthritis will benefit greatly. It speeds up magazine loading and is one hundred percent painless.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Mr Captian Crunch. I been on the fense awhile about one of these. Think I'll just go ahead and get one.


----------

